# Donation Requests



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have just had a phone call from Pets @ Home, they have collected a pallet worth of stock to donate to me and I was just going to put together a list of places that need anything in particular and dish it out? I only have one foster and I take the rest of the cats in from home so I only work on a small scale and so don't think its fair to hog it all! You guys have all been so kind and helpful whenever I've posted on here so it would be nice to share it all out.

I don't know what's in the pallet, but they said its cat items that have been returned/faulty packaging etc and are clean/safe etc but unsellable.

Feel free to pm, email, text or leave comments on here and I will start putting a "directory" together. It should be ready for collection (they can't guarantee when it will be here as they have to squeeze it on a delivery when they have space) and I will post them out as soon as I can.

Best wishes, Happy Holidays.
Lauren @ C.A.R xxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

What a lovely gesture  (((((( hugs)))))) ...... Merry Christmas


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a lovely gesture.
Merry Christmas to you and your rescue cats. xxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Aw that's so nice. CatCoonz definitely should have some


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

spid said:


> Aw that's so nice. CatCoonz definitely should have some


CatCoonz is first on the list even if she doesn't ask for anything


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Another vote here for CC


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It must depend on the manager. I am in west London and foster cats at my own expense for a small charity and have a friend who works p/t in [email protected] to pay for her horse. A year or two back she used to give me loads of cat/hen food which was either over its sell by date, or as you say, damaged packaging so a bit of cat litter, layers' pellets etc had fallen out. All perfectly useable. They were then told that anything which could not be sold had to be dumped in their skip. A few of the staff questioned why it could not be given to animal charities and they were told that it was simply not allowed; so it goes to landfill. How awful is that? I believe there was also talk of installing CCTV to catch anyone trying to take stuff from the skips, altho of course after the place is closed and after dark anyone could grab it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the kind votes and offers but honestly i couldnt possibly take any more donations especially from another rescue.
Everybody has been so generous and kind to me already.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Can I suggest Rushden Persian Rescue? Patsy there does an amazing job and takes in cats from all over the country via Animal Lifeline.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

if its not all cat stuff - wing and a prayer bird rescue in norfolk are struggling atm

Wing and a Prayer

or if theres spare cat stuff - great yarmouth cat rescue - all run out of peoples homes
https://www.facebook.com/cat.g.rescue


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think we should start a new thread on the rescue section of all the small charities that maybe struggling at the moment, not just cat charities but all animal charities, then we maybe can choose which charity from the list to donate to.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi 
If you would consider allowing World Animal Friends to have some to send to Romania/Bulgaria I really would be grateful. The rescuers there really struggle to feed the rescued animals well.
One person I support, Daniella, always needs food for rescued kittens and the girls in Plovdic urgently need dog food. Snow has already arrived in many parts of Easteren Europe and food can help an animal survive.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I think we should start a new thread on the rescue section of all the small charities that maybe struggling at the moment, not just cat charities but all animal charities, then we maybe can choose which charity from the list to donate to.


At least the smaller charities can be trusted to spend it on animal welfare, unlike the RSPCA with their millions.


----------

